# Crawford County, PA Fair Competition



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2010)

Well I took two third places last nite in competition. There were 120 entries. Like a big dummy I did not make a copy of my entry forms so I do not know which wines they were yet. I’ll find out in a few weeks. There were about 15 wine makers there to watch. We mostly hung out outside during the judging as its pretty boring. I could not believe the commodity between the people. Just as I found out from the group I met on here these folks were really cool. After the judging there were a 120 bottles sitting there to help yourself to taste. It was everything I hoped for. I made up a card in the morning to take to pass out to have people get in touch with me. Many of them expressed interest in coming to my party. I posted our web site on the card also.

There are two more competitions I’ll enter, but I think I’ll skip the smaller fairs. 

After the competition I came home to a new puppy...








Tasted even better then chicken!!!


----------



## Julie (Aug 4, 2010)

Dan,

The little darling will pay you back for doing that to here.

Congrats on the wine.


----------



## wyntheef (Aug 4, 2010)

What was that you said earlier about whatever you put on the web is there forever? LOL


Don't you need one of those disclaimers like..'no animals were harmed in the production of this sandwich.'


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2010)

cough cough aggg, dang you made me choke on a bone! Got any floss?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 4, 2010)

Congrats Dan and better take the tums before you chow down that "Hot Dog Hoagie"


----------



## rodo (Aug 4, 2010)

Congrats on the placings, and the puppy.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 4, 2010)

congrats dan on both your wins and ur new pooch. 
it sure is a cutie...boy or girl? name? 
i have 3 dogs myself, so u gotta give me the info!
the "dog" people (kennel club) in our area believe most dogs should have a job, something to do, etc. 
so when someone asks u, "dan, what does ur dog do", u can say...
"he makes a heck of a sandwich"
lol lol


----------



## jeepingchick (Aug 4, 2010)

*hands on hips*
*stamps foot*
<screams> I WANNA PUPPIEEEEEEEEE

ok tantrume over cute pup!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> congrats dan on both your wins and ur new pooch.
> it sure is a cutie...boy or girl? name?
> i have 3 dogs myself, so u gotta give me the info!
> the "dog" people (kennel club) in our area believe most dogs should have a job, something to do, etc.
> ...



That was pretty good Rica. Her name is Sammie.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 4, 2010)

sammie sure is sweet...i have a basset/beagle mix who would love little sammie...
i have an 65lb. lab/bird dog mix who would probably love sammie, too...
i havea 55 lb. lab/bird dog mix who would like it if sammie stayed in that bun


----------



## rodo (Aug 4, 2010)

Sammie.....Samwich???


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> *hands on hips*
> *stamps foot*
> <screams> I WANNA PUPPIEEEEEEEEE
> 
> ok tantrume over cute pup!



I would send you to the corner for your behavior but Wade already sent me there in a email for failing to do better then I did on competition. I don't get it, I learned everything I know from daddy Wade and uncle Tom!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2010)

rodo said:


> Sammie.....Samwich???



LMAO, thats what everyone is saying here also!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 12, 2010)

I just learned today the two wines that took third place were "Lady Sangria" and "Mystic Sky".


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 12, 2010)

What no Skeeter Pee?????????? That's a deffinite winner Dan!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 12, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> What no Skeeter Pee?????????? That's a deffinite winner Dan!



I have something up my sleeve for the next competition in September. It's a big one in Northeast in the heart of the wine country. Lon, stay tuned!


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 17, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I have something up my sleeve for the next competition in September. It's a big one in Northeast in the heart of the wine country. Lon, stay tuned!




Sounds like there will be a Skeeter Pee entry..... in a class all it's own .....


----------

